# Profibus Problem



## Rayk (7 November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem im Profibus-DP Netz:
CPU 314C-2DP als Master und diverse ET 200B -Baugruppen als Slaves. Das funktioniert super. Nun möchte ich eine CPU 315-2DP als weiteren Slave einbinden. Hardware konfiguriert und übertragen aber Master startet nicht (SF-Sammelfehler). Erst mit OB 82 arbeitet die CPU korekt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Kommunikation auch ohne OB's funktionieren.... 
Bin für Tips dankbar.
mfg. Rayk


----------



## churchill (8 November 2003)

Hallo Rayk

hast du schon unter CPU-Eigenschaften von der 315er die Betriebsart von Master nach Slave umgeschaltet?

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2003)

Hallo, 
die 315er ist als Slave konfiguriert. Die Kommunikation funktioniert, wie beschrieben, super eben nur mit OB 82....
mfg Rayk


----------



## churchill (8 November 2003)

Was ist das für eine SF-Meldung?

du kannst sie ja aus dem Baugruppenzustand diagnostizieren.
Bausteinordner markieren--> Zielsystem--> Diagnose/Einstellung--> Baugruppenzustand.

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*dasselbe problem ...*

Hallo,kann mir bitte jemand helfen,
ich hab das selbe problem, nur das bei mir ein 314 2 dp slave einen sf -fehler ausgibt. 
Wie stellt man grundsätzlich eine verbindung her ?
was sind partner und local adressen ? ( dp slave einstellungen )


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Hab' hinbekommen , sorry für dumme anfängerfragen 


also : ob 82 muss sein, kann aber leer bleiben.
         ob 86 ebenfalls.

Step - by - step manual über die master <->  intelligent slave 
verbindung findet man  unter 


http://www.energietechnik.fh-dortmund.de/personen/spszentr/Internet_Based_Learning/Profibus.htm

den beispiel dort auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren,
beide cpu's in den run zustand schalten, selbst wenn sf led leuchtet.
Dann müsste die fehlermeldung verschwinden.


----------

